# search term you specified (1) is under the minimum word length (2)



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

I do a search for:

series 1 hacks

and I get this:

The search term you specified (1) is under the minimum word length (2) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer.

If this term contains a wildcard, please make this term more specific.

Huh?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm not sure what you're asking. Each word needs to be 2 or more letters. It's been that way for years...


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

I just had the same thing happen to me in trying to search for "Series 1". I would think that the minimum length would not apply to numbers.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

can't you search for "series 1 hacks" ??


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> can't you search for "series 1 hacks" ??


Yeah. I just came back to say that it works fine with quotes.


----------

